# Refined Detail | Mercedes 190E Evo 2



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi,

Thanks for taking the time to view another thread from Refined Detail. As promised, I'm slowly making a start on posting up just a small amount of the work I have carried out over the past few months.

You may want to follow me on Twitter or Facebook to keep up to date with my day to day activities and further photos as I just don't have the time to post it all up on here anymore I'm afraid! 

Anyway, this car was purchased by a very good client of mine a couple of months ago - thus far I have only thoroughly valeted it upon initial delivery and carried out a couple of maintenance valets since. Further in depth detailing work will be carried out over time though. I have always loved these cars, so it was a real privilege to be able to work on such a rare car.

A quick piece from Wikipedia:

"With the debut of the BMW M3 Sport Evolution, Mercedes' direct competitor, it became obvious that the 2.5-16 needed a boost for the circuit... In March 1990, at the Geneva Auto Show, the 190 E 2.5-16 Evolution II was shown. With the success of the first Evolution model, this model's 502-unit production was already sold before it was unveiled. This car retailed in 1990 for USD $80,000.

The "Evo II" included the AMG PowerPack fitted to the same short stroke 2.5 engine as the Evolution, as well as a full SLS suspension allowing vehicle ride height to be adjusted from an interior switch. An obvious modification to the Evolution II is a radical body kit (designed by Prof. Richard Eppler from the University of Stuttgart) with a large adjustable rear wing, rear window spoiler, and Evolution II 17 inch wheels. The kit served an aerodynamic purpose - it was wind tunnel tested to reduce drag to 0.29, while at the same time increasing downforce. Period anecdotes tell of a BMW executive who was quoted as saying "if that rear wing works, we'll have to redesign our wind tunnel." The anecdote claims that BMW did...

500 were made in "blauschwarz" blue/black metallic. But the last two, numbers 501 and 502 were made in astral silver.

It is clear that these cars are now extremely rare in the collectors cars market place. Very few, if any have returned for resale in Europe as these cars are now clearly in the hands of long term collectors or are in personal storage"

The car was in very presentable condition to begin with, so no before photos, just a selection of after photos taken on 2 separate visits for your viewing pleasure...




































































































Thanks for looking,

Rich @ Refined Detail


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

so old school



and i love it


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for posting this up, always interesting to see a rarity. Look forward to more posts as you continue work on this one Rich


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looks quality!


----------



## kevin whittaker (May 16, 2011)

Awesome car......:thumb::argie:


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

What a stunning car. I didn't even know an Evo II existed!


----------



## Mike-93 (May 16, 2010)

Was this basically the road going touring car version?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks Brilliant a mate of mine's dad had a cosworth one and looked great thats classic old school


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks for all your comments guys!



Mike-93 said:


> Each to their own i guess!
> 
> Was this basically the road going touring car version?


That's right, from what I gather, it was essentially built so they could enter DTM and other racing series with it :thumb:

A very low car too - that front end is a lot lower than you may think by looking at the photos! And drying out all the shuts and panel gaps with the car drier takes forever!


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Ha the irony of an earlier comment. Can appreciate the car for what it is, wouldn't tempt me out of my BMW's but nonetheless rare car.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Love an old school beast, thanks for posting.

I wonder if the 501 & 502 Silver models are still atound. Hopefully not crashed..


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Stunning car. Remember following one of these years ago.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks for posting.:thumb:

Stunning motor :argie: and one of my all-time favourite Mercedes!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

This is that rare beauty we spoke about. Stunning looking thing. Bet it was nice to work on eh?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Very nice, remember these well back in the day.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Proper Bahn Stormer. That's a substantial rear wing!

Nice finish on a retro legend.


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Look at that! what a peach.

Don't see one of those on every street corner :thumb:


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks for all your kind words guys, much appreciated!

This one is incredibly low mileage for the age too having lived in a Dutch dealership for a fair bit of it's life - that said, the paintwork would still benefit from a decent machine polish in time.

Aaron -snap, I wonder if they're still around too - hopefully!1


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Wowzer - this would be an amazing thing to have in a collectors garage! So utterly cool!

Looks amazing, great job!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Old school power with a wonderfull detail :thumb:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Great job! I just love this beast!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

fantastic car..


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Cheers chaps!


----------



## A3AUDI (Dec 13, 2011)

EVO2 epic.


----------

